# M.S.E. Advanced SQ Semianr - Nov 16-17, 2013



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We are gearing up for the Advanced Sound Quality Seminar here at the home facility for Mobile Soundstage Engineering in Bixby, OK on November 16-17, 2013. This will be the full two-day class, with tons of information presented to help you acquire the knowledge and learn the techniques needed to design and install great sounding mobile audio systems.

The class is two very full days, covering everything from the human hearing system, live and recorded music, how audio recordings are created, reference audio systems, speaker placement and enclosures, overall system design, system tuning skills and equipment, and much more. We give you the full set of knowledge needed to create any high-end SQ system. Check out the attached flyer for more details.

With the success of our recent seminar in September, and the significantly increased interest in ultimate sound quality we saw at the combined World Finals two weeks ago, a lot of people have asked us to do another seminar ASAP. So, here we go! 

We've reduced the attendance fee for this seminar to $475 for this seminar from the regular price of $600. Since we will be working in the MSE facility, and expenses will be lower, so we can pass the savings on to those attending.

It is easy to find, being just on the south side of Tulsa, and there are several hotels nearby. If you need hotel information, and/or would like to share a room with someone else attending, let us know.

The number of people attending will be limited to 25 or less, so we can ensure everyone will have a good seat, and get plenty of work with the hands and ears-on demos.

If you want to attend, please give us a call or shoot us an email as soon as possible. We've got a number of people signed up already, and time is getting close.

Check out the attached flyer for more the details on the class. 

Thanks!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The best 600 I have spent in car audio! Truly an excellent program! Mark has outlined his program to the "T" and has made it very educational.
I have attended twice, and if I weren't going to be out of town this time, I would go a third time. Some of the biggest names in the Car Audio realm have attended this seminar, and they have all won World Finals. A few are: Andy Jones, Ben Vollmer, Fred Lynch to name a few. If you are close to Tulsa, you OWE it to yourself to attend. It will be well worth your dime!


----------

